# Sage Pot Roast...Lower Fat



## Filus59602 (Jul 22, 2002)

Sage Pot Roast
Posted by SugarBear at Chyrel's Message Board


5 lb lean boneless beef chuck roast 
1 Tbs cooking oil 
2 tsp rubbed dried sage 
1/2 tsp salt optional 
1/4 tsp pepper 
1 C beef broth 
6 med red potatoes cut in half 
4 carrots cut into 2" pieces 
2 med onions quartered 
5 tsp cornstarch 
1/4 C water 

In a Dutch oven, brown roast on both sides in oil. Season with sage, salt and pepper. Add beef broth. Cover and bake at 325ºF for 2 1/2 hours.   Add potatoes, carrots and onions. Cover and bake 1 hour longer or until the meat is tender and vegetables are cooked.   Remove roast and vegetables to a serving platter and keep warm.   Combine cornstarch and water; stir into pan juices. Cook until thickened and  bubbly. Serve with the roast. 


Diabetic Exchanges: One serving (prepared with low-sodium beef broth and without added salt) equals 3 lean meat, 1 starch, 1 vegetable 

301 calories, 59 mg sodium, 82 mg cholesterol, 16 gm carbohydrate, 27 gm protein, 14 gm fat


----------

